# Shinigami vs Shinobi



## K (Dec 16, 2009)

*Do Shinobi of the Naruto Universe have the sense and/or ability to do battle with Death Gods?

We know that Shinigami can walk among beings without being sensed in any matter. But, does a Shinobi's chakra allow them to see, hear, smell and touch a Shinigami?

A normal chakra surge generates and strengthens physical and spiritual energy. Does that confirm had a Naruto Ninja could land a hit on one Bleach's Death Gods? Yes.

So now that they're on the same page, who can beat who?
Specifically, Naruto and Ichigo.
Who'd win?*




*art is NOT by ME*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

Um...right it's pretty much an established fact that Bleach beats Naruto.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 16, 2009)

Aizen solos.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

I love when an unsuspecting noob walks in here and makes a thread like this.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

this is what I think of this thread and topic


----------



## K (Dec 16, 2009)

_ya know, you could have just avoided clicking on this thread._
Nope, you wanted to feel like a *badass otaku by googling some shit from **failblog.org*
*You're pathetic*, _you're post fails too_.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 16, 2009)

I believe that qualifies you as "Butthurt", KaytheKid, at least from a technical standpoint.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

KaytheKid said:


> _ya know, you could have just avoided clicking on this thread._
> Nope, you wanted to feel like a *badass otaku by googling some shit from **failblog.org*
> *You're pathetic*, _you're post fails too_.



My, my aren't we butthurt. What's the matter naruto didn't win like you wanted?


----------



## K (Dec 16, 2009)

pardon my cluelessness but, what's butthurt?


----------



## K (Dec 16, 2009)

what's butthurt?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

KaytheKid said:


> what's butthurt?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 16, 2009)

539.1912 m/s.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 16, 2009)

KaytheKid said:


> what's butthurt?



it means being a sore loser.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 16, 2009)

KaytheKid said:


> _ya know, you could have just avoided clicking on this thread._
> Nope, you wanted to feel like a *badass otaku by googling some shit from **failblog.org*
> *You're pathetic*, _you're post fails too_.





Fail noob is fail


----------



## Kurou (Dec 16, 2009)

i like this answer.


----------



## K (Dec 16, 2009)

damn, if only there was a "_you're such a fagatron_" smilie on the list.....
lol......


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 16, 2009)

KaytheKid said:


> what's butthurt?



It means you are the fuck pissed off because your hero Naruto Dubazumaki lost, just remembet this law "99.99% of the time Naruto is put in a fight against another verse character it will result in failure" for Naruto of course.

Why do you think the Method of Test is always Naruto? and 99.99% times MOT is done Naruto is assraped hardly, if a verse loses against Naruto it means it has very few chances of having a future in the OBD without beign raped against 99% of the verses and characters.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

Next, lets try naruto vs Tenchi.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

This guy null repped me when trying to neg, lol.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 16, 2009)

this is a curbstomp...speed gap is to great...

ichigo cleaves the guys face off

and as for verse vs verse

the same only more brutally

also we sure this new guys a troll or just making a thread like this accidentally?


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 16, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> This guy null repped me when trying to neg, lol.



What was his comment?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> What was his comment?



He said he didn't know what a noob was but he negged me anyway


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

i have to give it to this guy. he has guts


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 16, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> He said he didn't know what a noob was but he negged me anyway



A-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

......................

I miss ryoma.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

What happened to it, anyway?


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> What happened to it, anyway?



Link removed


----------



## Akatora (Dec 16, 2009)

Biggest problem about this thread

It's made like once every 2 months ... -_-

So in the time i've been here i've seen it like 32 / 2 = 16 times already others that have been here longer have seen it even more

Though honestly I think the number might be much higher than just 32


as for the chakra= reiatsu, the OBD made that a global rule so that Bleach can be used in matches

Besides the first Ninja if his feats are as previous mentioned creating the moon etc
Narutoverse should get stomped by Bleachverse


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol. I simply  reading that.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 16, 2009)

Most of Bleach speed rapes but how about Minato? Shouldnt his speed be at least on par with some top tier Bleach characters?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Most of Bleach speed rapes but how about Minato? Shouldnt his speed be at least on par with some top tier Bleach characters?



He needs prep to move that fast.


----------



## K (Dec 16, 2009)

My, My...
2 pages of posts.


----------



## K (Dec 16, 2009)

*Lol, do you make up these words or what?*


----------



## K (Dec 16, 2009)

Isn't your Avatar and Sig from that new disney movie?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

KaytheKid said:


> *Lol, do you make up these words or what?*



who are you talking to, you need to kinda specify, if you aren't going to use the quote function.


----------



## K (Dec 16, 2009)

*I doubt that Mr. Ookami..*


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 16, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Most of Bleach speed rapes but how about Minato? Shouldnt his speed be at least on par with some top tier Bleach characters?



he needs prep time to do his teleport thing

and still needs to throw the kunais into place

in the time it takes him to do that Yuorichi could of honestly have eaten breakfast stripped naked banged soi fon at superspeed then taken his head off

the teleportation ability is potent but only when he has time to set it up..

and even then...he'd still react as fast as he normally would post teleport

and while fast to you me

snail pace to the captains

get me? the techs legendary but it's a double edged sword..


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm posting because I want another post.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 16, 2009)

wow... .........


the generally quality of the OBD is declining faster than I thought...


----------



## K (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm sorry but gonna get a lil off topic.
No Homo.
Look at your sig.
The Purple Robot behind the Green Robot.
Doesn't it look like its groping the Green Robot's ****?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 16, 2009)

Sazabi24 said:


> wow... .........
> 
> 
> the generally quality of the OBD is declining faster than I thought...



oh come on...not all of us new G's are that bad


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

Speak for yourself. I'm a plague on the land and you know it.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

^ And yet you have a full green bar... Life isn't fair!

Also:
Ban Mido.

/thread


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, i suppose i'm a nice plague on the land. and yes, i agree.


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

He does have a point though.











Another post for me.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 16, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he needs prep time to do his teleport thing
> 
> and still needs to throw the kunais into place
> 
> ...



oh for some reason I had the idea in my mind that he could teleport at will

Thats pretty shitty then, does the naruto verse got any advantages at all in this battle?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 17, 2009)

heavy_rasengan said:


> oh for some reason I had the idea in my mind that he could teleport at will



as far as i know he can only port where ever he can toss or set up kunai...

and even if he could port at will..the only way a teleporter is effective against a super speedster is if the teleporter is fast enough to actually hit said speedsters before the guy backs off or takes his head off

and minato not not against guys like byakuya shunsui soi fon or youriochi 

maybe zaraki and sajin...but their reaction time is much higher then their movement speed so its' iffy there



heavy_rasengan said:


> Thats pretty shitty then, does the naruto verse got any advantages at all in this battle?



it's a pretty effective ability against people who don't make you look like a snail

and mind raping really...and even then I'm not sure if they can do it effectively enough to win

Sharigan has combat precog but combat precog is only gonna tell you "your a dead ass mother fucker" if your opponents overwhelmingly more powerful or faster then you are


----------

